# 1095-a



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

I have just received 4 letters from the Market Place all with 7 pages including a corrected 1095-A for *2015.*
Their original 1095-A for 2015 was filed 18 months ago
I spent over an hour on the phone to O’care trying to sort this mess out. All their figures differ from my healthcare provider's correct figures and the 1095's will have to be sent to me again.

They cannot fax or attach to an email or simply mail because I am living outside of the US.
Just how inefficient can this outfit be?

I now have to make arrangements for an accountant to forward this mail and go through amending my 2015 returns including 8962 and presumably a 1040X.
More expense in sorting out this no fault of my own mess.
Any one else had the same?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How much money is involved here? Because if it isn't a large sum, I'd be inclined to just ignore it all and let sleeping dogs lie, as the old expression goes. 

As I understand it, the 1095-a is the form the healthcare provider sends you to inform you of what information they have provided to the IRS regarding your compliant coverage. If you are living overseas now, you're no longer subject to the whole healthcare thing, and unless you're due a huge subsidy based on the original (wrong) information, I'd let the IRS wrestle with whatever the changes are - and if you owe them something, I'm sure they'll be in touch.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> How much money is involved here? Because if it isn't a large sum, I'd be inclined to just ignore it all and let sleeping dogs lie, as the old expression goes.
> 
> As I understand it, the 1095-a is the form the healthcare provider sends you to inform you of what information they have provided to the IRS regarding your compliant coverage. If you are living overseas now, you're no longer subject to the whole healthcare thing, and unless you're due a huge subsidy based on the original (wrong) information, I'd let the IRS wrestle with whatever the changes are - and if you owe them something, I'm sure they'll be in touch.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev, not much as far as I know but it's a possible fine if I leave it. 
Unfortunately I have not sold my house yet and they hang on to 15% (8862?)until they are satisfied they have screwed me for every last cent I would think.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends, I think. And "given" that the current regime is committed to repealing Obamacare, didn't I hear that the IRS isn't going to be enforcing the whole Healthcare thing terribly strictly at the moment?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

I hope so for others. Might save the taxpayer a bunch.
I personally have never dealt with such an inefficient company ever.
I have spent hours and hours on the phone and mailed many certified letters to them.
Initially, they had my GC, US D/L, passport and SSN and years later they still cannot verify my identity even with the help of my local senator who arranged 3 way tel-cons with them trying to sort this out.


----------

